# summer project almost done



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

my new 180







Pretty Dirty


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)




----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

After a little elbow grease


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

sanded the stand and finished it, up the tank goes with 150lbs of sand


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

three weeks later, don't like it too boring


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)




----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)




----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

:nod: A little change


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

Side view


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

close up side view


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

The inhabitants


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

Some what finished project


----------



## thomisdead (Mar 31, 2003)

Hey your cable jack is crooked!

That stand is damn nice. did you build it too?

the pleco looks like a giant compared to your P's.

Nice pics man! Nice work too!


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

thomisdead said:


> Hey your cable jack is crooked!
> 
> That stand is damn nice. did you build it too?
> 
> ...










I didn't notice the cable jack. No I didn't build the stand, I just touched it up. That pleco is now gone, i replaced it with 2 small ones.


----------



## thomisdead (Mar 31, 2003)

> fishofury Posted on Aug 30 2003, 01:19 AM
> I didn't notice the cable jack. No I didn't build the stand, I just touched it up. That pleco is now gone, i replaced it with 2 small ones.


I love checking out the background of pics.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

NICE!!! Damn I love getting new tanks!!


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

Damn that rocks







You're lucky man. Everyone here keeps getting these huge tanks. I wish I have room for something larger than my 55


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

Looks awesome man. You really put a lot of great work into that bad boy. Congrats it rocks. Love that driftwood too.


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Looking nice!


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

did you build that tank?


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> did you build that tank?


 same thing i was wondering


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

ah he plays N64 

lol nice tank btw lol


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

9 spilo's?

very nice


----------



## Black Piranha (Feb 1, 2003)

very nice. what a great idea for a summer project. maybe ill try one next summer.


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

Thanks for the compliments every. Nope, I did not build the tank. My GF bought it for me as a B-Day present. The tank had been sitting in someones garage for like 3 years. When I got it it was pretty bad. The tank was filled with crust and scratches and The stand was falling apart. All I did was nail the stand back together, sanded it down, added a finish on it then a clear coat. This project took me all summer, and I'm still not done. I'm thinking of add a co2 system and a bunch of plants







I'll keep you all updated.


----------



## mtx1 (May 21, 2003)

sweet tank...nice work cleaning it


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

That's one bad-ass tank







Good luck with your spilo shoal








I'd add some more plants for extra cover and hiding places, tho... :smile:


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> That's one bad-ass tank
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 thanks man. I plan on adding more plants. I've put a gang of plants in there and none of them made it. Now I've made up my mind and I'm going to add a co2 system.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

fishofury said:


> The inhabitants


 can we say POTM!? This set up is sweet as hell man!


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

nice work you made a really good job of it and good pics too
dixon


----------



## hays98 (Mar 8, 2003)

that's awesome


----------



## Heartless-Dealer (Aug 3, 2003)

sweet as hell man


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

94NDTA said:


> fishofury said:
> 
> 
> > The inhabitants
> ...










Thanks!


----------



## Hehehe I just (Jul 13, 2003)

sh*t thats awesome, how much did it cost you? what type of filtrationare you using?>


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

Hehehe I just said:


> sh*t thats awesome, how much did it cost you? what type of filtrationare you using?>


 Thanks hehehe I just! I have no idea how much it cost because it was a gift from my GF. I've asked her many times how much it cost, but she won't tell me. As for filtration I'm using an emperor 400 and a huge 31g Amiracle wet dry.


----------



## bigb1 (Jul 8, 2003)

I'm impressed!!!


----------

